# How to build a Modular Mausoleum: Part 1



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dead of Night Halloween Productions presents our first DIY tutorial. In this series we will teach you how to build a mausoleum that can be stored in a garage or basement after the Halloween season. Check out part 1 at:






If you have any questions, feel free to contact me. And if you like the video and want to receive updates, please subscribe.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm enjoying this tutorial. When are the next parts coming out? Are there any pictures of the finished mausoleum or are we following along in your creation process? I'm curious to see how this turns out in the end. Also. Wondering why the choice to start with detailing the foam first? Most mausoleums projects I've seen online start with with the frame first, mount the foam to the frame, THEN detail.

-TM


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I was wondering how I could make some large structures that can be taken apart.
I have some ideas but never tried any.


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great feedback! I have built props like this before but never a full mausoleum, so you are watching this as I go. I choose to detail first because I don't paint the walls when attached to the structure, I choose to do all detailing first and then attach it. Its just my process. Part 2 is up right now, you can watch it at:


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

Curious, why would you want the edge of the window to look like caulking? Gluing the window in makes sense, yeah. But you said it'll look like caulk when you're done. You're making an old period piece, falling apart and weathered. Caulking doesn't seem like it would fit in with the age of the building. Probably a silly little nitpick, but it made me think.


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, hopefully nobody will be looking that closely.


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

mbie
Join Date
Oct 2013
Posts
20
Post Thanks / Like 
Default
I decided to add some extras to place around the mausoleum. Using some spare stuff from around the house, I decided to make a spider corpse that wI'll be on the ground next to the tombstones in front of the mausoleum. Framing it and padding it took about 20 minutes. You can check it out at:


----------



## Devlin2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for being so patient while I finished more videos. I appreciate all of your emails and positive comments. With that, Part 3 of the Modular Mausoleum is up on YouTube. You can check it out at the link below and if you like the tutorials, please subscribe to our channel.


----------

